# Rescue Raffle Ticket Sales



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So far the Rescue Raffle has generated $3395 in donations. As you pm me your donations along with your verifications, or you can email your verifications to me at [email protected], I will issue your tickets and update our total.

If the Rescue organization that you donated to does not provide you with an email, please send me the name and the phone number for the Rescue organization so that I can verify your donation. 

Remember -- tickets are being sold between now and July 6, 2009. The drawing will be on July 7, 2009 and I will post the winners on that day.

For each $5 that you donate, you will receive 1 raffle ticket and for each $60 that you donate, you will receive 1 extra ticket.

If you haven't done so already, please see all of our great prizes at this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=46167

Thank you all so very much for your generosity in helping those little white furbutts that aren't as fortunate as ours. Both your money and your prize donations do wonders to help with supporting the wonderful Rescue Organizations.

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, that's great! I need to get moving on my contributions! This week hopefully......it's a really busy week for me, so it'll either be this week or next week.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I just send my contributions and receipts in. I chose to give to three local rescue groups this time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh my goodness!!!! that is a great total - thank you for all your hard work on this one Lynn.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

That is awesome! :chili: Thank you again, Lynn for organizing this. And thank you for getting my raffle ticket numbers to me! This is such fun, and for such a worthy cause.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Great job lynn this is so much fun


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I just sent in my donation and pm'd the receipt. I chose to donate to Yorkie Haven Rescue. A foster mom, Jodi, whom I met on a yorkie forum, has been a tremendous help and support to me - with a little male that I had adopted (from a different rescue) that had severe aggression issues; then again after my little yorkie Olivia died unexpectedly, while at the vet for a dental just 4 weeks ago today. She also then played an important part in my new maltese, Gracie, coming to live with us! :biggrin: 

Thank you for organizing this and raising the awareness for rescues!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

omg your baby died during dental  oh know i have two yorkies going in for dentals soon  so sorry I like yorkie haven rescue - dex, dee dee and demi won the contest last year and year before for his elvis costume the first year and his big daddy costume last year  we had alot of fun 

my dex in his big daddy costume, dee dee pumpkin and demi butterfly 

http://www.yorkiehavenrescue.com/halloween1.php

my dex is the first pic in the year before video as dexter elvis 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bY6P9N21IMw&feature=user




QUOTE (JustUs2 @ Jun 11 2009, 06:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789423


> I just sent in my donation and pm'd the receipt. I chose to donate to Yorkie Haven Rescue. A foster mom, Jodi, whom I met on a yorkie forum, has been a tremendous help and support to me - with a little male that I had adopted (from a different rescue) that had severe aggression issues; then again after my little yorkie Olivia died unexpectedly, while at the vet for a dental just 4 weeks ago today. She also then played an important part in my new maltese, Gracie, coming to live with us! :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you for organizing this and raising the awareness for rescues![/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

[attachment=53842:bump_1.gif]

There's still time to donate!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

See the updated TOTAL -- you still have 2 1/2 weeks to get your donations sent before the raffle drawing. 

Now remember -- we need you to purchase a lot more tickets for all of our wonderful prizes!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*does donation work per paypal international?

thank you for that great work lynn!! you are wonderful to organize that.

*


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

come on everyone you can do as little as $5  it adds up fast and you may win a wonderful prize for only $5


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Lynn - this is fantastic. Thank you!


----------



## JustUs2 (May 25, 2009)

I got my raffle numbers today - yay! :aktion033: I am watching the total $$$ donated - go, go, go!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just put my donation in to Southern Comfort Maltese rescue and sent receipt to Lynn.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

The donations keep growing. :chili: :chili: :aktion033: :aktion033: 

You still have a couple of weeks left to donate and get your raffle tickets. Remember -- the drawing is on July 7th.

Thanks to everyone that has donated. Remember, even $5 will help all of the little Rescues. It adds up very quickly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Check out our new total. 2 more weeks to get your donations sent.

Thanks to everyone for their generosity -- both in raffle prize donations as well as in monetary donations.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

great job lynn 

I am still sad about little matilda


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 22 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795303


> great job lynn
> 
> I am still sad about little matilda [/B]


Great job Lynn is right!
Oh Deb,
My heart is broken over the loss of beautiful Matilda. I'm still crying.
xoxoxox


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I'm very sad about precious Matilda too. :smcry:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah i was so routing for that little girl but she had a great home to pass peacefully is what keeps making me feel better 


QUOTE (KAG @ Jun 22 2009, 03:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795443


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 22 2009, 11:56 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795303





> great job lynn
> 
> I am still sad about little matilda [/B]


Great job Lynn is right!
Oh Deb,
My heart is broken over the loss of beautiful Matilda. I'm still crying.
xoxoxox
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We've gone over the magic $2000 mark -- now let's shoot for $3000!!! :biggrin: 

You still have 11 days to donate and receive your raffle ticket numbers.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is great news 

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 25 2009, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796638


> We gone over the magic $2000 mark -- now let's shoot for $3000!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You still have 11 days to donate and receive your raffle ticket numbers. [/B]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!
xoxoxo


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope Deb will post the pics of the 2 old gals we just got out of the Lancaster Animal Control day before yesterday. they had been held as evidence in and animal cruelity case and were just released for adoption. Needless to say they look pathetic and have suffered much. they are both 12yrs old. They have been vetted and are in surprisingly good health. I wanted you all to see somemore of the kids your raffles and donations are helping. Hugs, Edie
P.S. Wish I knew how to post pics myself


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump it is getting close to the end - let's support this good cause for the rescue groups who work so hard all year to save these babies and make sure they get a good home


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 25 2009, 09:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796638


> We've gone over the magic $2000 mark -- now let's shoot for $3000!!! :biggrin:
> 
> You still have 11 days to donate and receive your raffle ticket numbers. [/B]


Fantastic!!!!! On our way to 3000......and beyond!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

just a few more days


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

BUMP ~ BUMP ~ BUMP

*8 more days to buy your tickets* for this wonderful raffle arty: 

<span style="color:#ff0000"> :chili: </span><span style="color:#ff0000"> July 7th is the drawing :chili: 
</span>


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (joyomom @ Jun 28 2009, 07:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798136


> BUMP ~ BUMP ~ BUMP
> 
> *8 more days to buy your tickets* for this wonderful raffle arty:
> 
> ...


 i just donated 5.00 dollars to scmr it was on Tommys donation page!!! I wish I could do more but my next good payday is not till the 10th


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

bump on a couple of days left


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Look at how our total is growing. :chili: :chili: :chili: Thank you all for your generosity to this very worthy cause.

And remember, every little bit helps. Even a $5 donation goes a long, long way. Especially if we all combine our donations together. :biggrin: 

You have 1 week left to donate and be included in the raffle drawing. I will need all donation info back to me by July 6th as the drawing will be on July 7th.

If you haven't yet received your raffle ticket numbers from me, please pm me as I believe I am up to date on everyone that has donated so far.

:ThankYou: :ThankYou: :ThankYou:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: This is so much fun!!!!! :Happy_Dance: I've got my raffle numbers and I'm ready to ROLL!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I hope I win too. :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Oh, hey, I remember -- I'm not eligible.  :brownbag: 

But we have some amazing prizes this year. :aktion033: :biggrin:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*ohh i'm getting more and more excited as I am reading all of your posts. I didn't even notice what it was all abot.

yeaaahhhh :chili: :chili: :chili: *


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jun 25 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796746


> I hope Deb will post the pics of the 2 old gals we just got out of the Lancaster Animal Control day before yesterday. they had been held as evidence in and animal cruelity case and were just released for adoption. Needless to say they look pathetic and have suffered much. they are both 12yrs old. They have been vetted and are in surprisingly good health. I wanted you all to see somemore of the kids your raffles and donations are helping. Hugs, Edie
> P.S. Wish I knew how to post pics myself[/B]


Here ya go, girlfriend!! I've since received, from my customers, $500!!! For these two. Yep, I know the health care is beyond that,
and Dorothy is donating for travel arangements. These little senior sisters, are going to live the life. Bless their weee little hearts.
I'm sooo excited for them. They should be here this weekend. I can't wait. 

For those, not aware, these two have been the best of friends, their entire lives. They've never been apart, and in fact, a part of
an animal abuse case. I'm soooo excited for them. Wow, it doesn't get much better than this.

Enjoy, my little ones. Enjoy life. You deserve it.

[attachment=54495:bb1.jpg]

[attachment=54496:bb2.jpg]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

that is awesome deb and yes vet care is extremely costly these days depending on where you live and knowing you are in california I feel your pain gf 



QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Jun 29 2009, 06:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798592


> QUOTE (plenty pets 20 @ Jun 25 2009, 03:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796746





> I hope Deb will post the pics of the 2 old gals we just got out of the Lancaster Animal Control day before yesterday. they had been held as evidence in and animal cruelity case and were just released for adoption. Needless to say they look pathetic and have suffered much. they are both 12yrs old. They have been vetted and are in surprisingly good health. I wanted you all to see somemore of the kids your raffles and donations are helping. Hugs, Edie
> P.S. Wish I knew how to post pics myself[/B]


Here ya go, girlfriend!! I've since received, from my customers, $500!!! For these two. Yep, I know the health care is beyond that,
and Dorothy is donating for travel arangements. These little senior sisters, are going to live the life. Bless their weee little hearts.
I'm sooo excited for them. They should be here this weekend. I can't wait. 

For those, not aware, these two have been the best of friends, their entire lives. They've never been apart, and in fact, a part of
an animal abuse case. I'm soooo excited for them. Wow, it doesn't get much better than this.

Enjoy, my little ones. Enjoy life. You deserve it.

[attachment=54495:bb1.jpg]

[attachment=54496:bb2.jpg]
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So, Deb, if I wanted to donate for just these 2 special little girls, would I send the check to you or to Edie or what?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for posting this Deb. These two old gals so deserve to have a better life and we have a great home for them in Oregon. Thanks to Dorothy for the flight miles to get them there and to everyone that has and is contributing to their cause. Donations can be sent to Deb and then she will get them to me, if anyone else wants to contribute.
Please say a little extra prayer for Minnie, she is being spayed tomorrow. She is the toothless gal and the spunkiest of the two. We are waiting on having Bronnie spayed due to her grade 4 heart murmur and she seems the weaker of the two. Will have to wait and see if she is ever strong enough to survive anesthesia and surgery. My heartfelt thanks to all of you for your kind and generous hearts. Edie and The West Coast Wild Bunch


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Deb, I need your address and who to make the check too. I want to donate a little more and I want it to go to these old girls. I hate that they've had no life so far but I'm sure happy its about to change for them.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

You know, I've been "half" asleep with little Coby. His breathing seemed off, so I couldn't sleep.

He's fine, I'm concerned, not worried. So I'll continue to stay up with him. Gosh, I love this little bug. :wub: 

So thought I would jump on line. Gosh, you ladies are amazing. Yep, Bronnie, and Minnie, are amazing.
I'm shocked at what they have been thru. But you know, they are still together. Is that awesome, or what?
Now, they will live a lovely life *together*. For the first time, in their sad little lives, they have found happiness, joy,
and love. And, yep, they will stay together. Sisters 'til the end. :rockon: 

Donations for Bronnie, and Minnie, can be sent to:

Deb Padilla
246 Kauai Lane
Placentia CA 92870

Oh, and they send their love, *BIG TIME*. 

I would like to add one more thought of mine. You know, I've been thru so much with rescues, and must say, these
two sisters (best of friends their entire lives) have brought me to tears. Okay, I know, they all bring me to tears. 
These two just remind me of LBB and Henry. So close to each other. Such best friends, thru thick or thin.
Let me tell ya, these two girls (Bronnie and Millie) have not only been thru thick, and thin, they've been thru he**.

Bless their skinny little hearts. They have a few years left of knowing love, laughter, and care. Good for them. :rockon:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb -- should we make the checks payable to you? I, of course, have to send a donation for these 2 lovely old girls. I'm so glad that they will be together and experience joy for the first time in their lives.

OK -- look at our new total today. We're over $3,000 so now lets try to hit $3500. You are all so amazingly generous. :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jun 30 2009, 02:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798952


> Deb -- *should be make the checks payable to you?* I, course, have to send a donation for these 2 lovely old girls. I'm so glad that they will be together and experience joy for the first time in their lives.
> 
> OK -- look at our new total today. We're over $3,000 so now lets try to $3500. You are all so amazingly generous. :biggrin:[/B]



Not to me. Made payable to AMA Rescue. They are under their care. 

And WOWZZAAAA!!! Check out that total!!! This is awesome!! arty: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*Would someone be willing to list a few Maltese rescue organizations for me? I'm not familiar with very many of them and I think I will be able to make a very small donation. Do any of them take Paypal vs just checks? I love Paypal...lol

Thanks in advance!*


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Bump!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

WOO HOO WE HIT OVER 3K THAT IS AWESOME :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 30 2009, 03:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=798968


> *Would someone be willing to list a few Maltese rescue organizations for me? I'm not familiar with very many of them and I think I will be able to make a very small donation. Do any of them take Paypal vs just checks? I love Paypal...lol
> 
> Thanks in advance!*[/B]




http://malteserescue.homestead.com/DonationForm.html Northcentral Maltese Rescue
http://www.scmradoption.com/gift_donation.htm Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue

These two groups definetly take paypal. I am sure there are probably many others, but these are two I have donated to via Paypal.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Woo - Hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SM is AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

OMG that's great! I can't believe we made it over $3,000.00. I'm thrilled. 
What a great bunch of people we have here.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We have a new total. Getting closer to that $3,500 mark. :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

You have 6 more days (including today) to make a donation and get raffle tickets.

We can do it -- yes we can!!!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's great!!! This is such a good cause and Lynn, you're doing a wonderful job with this. Thank You!
Now that its getting close I'm getting excited about seeing the winners.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

GREAT JOB LYNN :aktion033:


----------



## kikiiniowa (Sep 9, 2008)

More time is good news. Thanks for letting us know. I'm about to pay bills and then I'll know what I have to work with. :biggrin:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We're getting closer to that magic $3,500 mark. This is a remarkable response. :aktion033: 

I will be out of town for the 4th of July, so if you pm me or email me about donations, you will probably not receive a response on your raffle ticket numbers until Monday evening or Tuesday morning. I will make certain that all raffle ticket numbers are issued and sent to you BEFORE the drawing is done on July 7th.

Keep those donations coming -- every little bit helps!!!! :cheer: 

Hugs to all,

Lynn, Lacie and Tilly


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:chili: :chili: Let's roll, mama!!! :chili: :chili: I feel like I've single handledly saved a few dogs here...LOL.


Now I desperetly need a prize...... :biggrin: ......I'm ready and awaiting the prizes!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn
What a great event for such a great cause. I just donated and am hoping I can figure out how to PM you with the info. Learning more and more about this SM website every day. I'm hoping my donation goes twice as far because I don't have my own furbaby yet but if I win something would like to donate it to one of the sweeties in need. Thanks for putting so much time and effort into this and give yourself a high five.
Sue


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

One more day to donate and be included in the raffle drawing. We're so close to the magic $3,500 mark. You're an awesome group.

Remember that I'm out of town today, but will finish up issuing the raffle ticket #s tomorrow morning before the drawing.

And, I'm going to be alittle suspenseful tomorrow and draw and post winners throughout the day. LOL


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 6 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801712


> One more day to donate and be included in the raffle drawing. We're so close to the magic $3,500 mark. You're an awesome group.
> 
> Remember that I'm out of town today, but will finish up issuing the raffle ticket #s tomorrow morning before the drawing.
> 
> And, I'm going to be alittle suspenseful tomorrow and draw and post winners throughout the day. LOL[/B]


Tomorrow is the big day!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! I'm going to sleep w/my PJ'son inside out tonight to bring me good luck. Oh wait, do I sleep w/the PJs inside out or backwards? I know when I was little I would do it so thinking it would snow and we would get a snowday LOL!!!!!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

lol you cracked me up lol 



QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 6 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801773


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 6 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801712





> One more day to donate and be included in the raffle drawing. We're so close to the magic $3,500 mark. You're an awesome group.
> 
> Remember that I'm out of town today, but will finish up issuing the raffle ticket #s tomorrow morning before the drawing.
> 
> And, I'm going to be alittle suspenseful tomorrow and draw and post winners throughout the day. LOL[/B]


Tomorrow is the big day!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! I'm going to sleep w/my PJ'son inside out tonight to bring me good luck. Oh wait, do I sleep w/the PJs inside out or backwards? I know when I was little I would do it so thinking it would snow and we would get a snowday LOL!!!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

TOMORROW?!!! It's almost tomorrow already!!!!! Maybe if I got get in bed now, it'll get here faster!!! :chili: 


I hope I win, I hope I win, I hope I win something..... :rockon:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 6 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801834


> lol you cracked me up lol
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (mom2Bijou @ Jul 6 2009, 03:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801773





> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jul 6 2009, 01:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801712





> One more day to donate and be included in the raffle drawing. We're so close to the magic $3,500 mark. You're an awesome group.
> 
> Remember that I'm out of town today, but will finish up issuing the raffle ticket #s tomorrow morning before the drawing.
> 
> And, I'm going to be alittle suspenseful tomorrow and draw and post winners throughout the day. LOL[/B]


Tomorrow is the big day!!!!! I'm so excited!!!!! I'm going to sleep w/my PJ'son inside out tonight to bring me good luck. Oh wait, do I sleep w/the PJs inside out or backwards? I know when I was little I would do it so thinking it would snow and we would get a snowday LOL!!!!! 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL! To be on the safe side I put the PJs on inside out and backwards!!!! B&E thought I was nuts


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

well.....it's tomorrow.....  .....did I win?


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

AND THE WINNER'S AREEEEEEEEE


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Tomorrow is finally here!!!!


----------



## bell (Jun 4, 2008)

I was wondering if you are going to do the same kind of raffle this year?


----------

